# Bunkers



## tccuba (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a ?. It seems that a lot of people are buying bunkers, it takes a lot of money for such a task. Can you make your current home into a bunker, I'm asking this question due to my home being built in the side of a rock hill. I just can't afford a separate bunker.

Todd


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't feel investing so much money in stationary positions is wise. Instead, use that extra money on weapons, ammo and mobile ability. Buy light weight, freeze dried foods, portable stoves and solid fuels, portable water filter system, etc. These can always be used at home, as well as thrown into mobile situation quickly. Be ready....be mobile....be quiet....be prepared.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tccuba said:


> I have a ?. It seems that a lot of people are buying bunkers, it takes a lot of money for such a task. Can you make your current home into a bunker, I'm asking this question due to my home being built in the side of a rock hill. I just can't afford a separate bunker.
> 
> Todd


 picture your self down is a 300 thousand dollar bunker snug as a bug in a rug. plenty of food,water,med,ammo ect. then picture a combat and street smart person like myself coming along and pouring 10 gal of gas down the vent hole and following it with a match or even pluging the vents.It was your bunker, now it's your tomb. Just a house or place in the country out of sight of the general public if possible should be good enough. All these so called zombies are not going to get a hundred yds out of the cities and large towns, by the time they wake up and turn off their I-Pods and entertainment centers, it will be too late. Most will hang around their places in the city for a few days waiting for the governments help, a few days without water and they're not going anyplace.
a bunker is great if you have a couple battalions of troops up top to keep people from getting to it or if you have an escape rt a few hundred yds away.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> picture your self down is a 300 thousand dollar bunker snug as a bug in a rug. plenty of food,water,med,ammo ect. then picture a combat and street smart person like myself coming along and pouring 10 gal of gas down the vent hole and following it with a match or even pluging the vents.It was your bunker, now it's your tomb. Just a house or place in the country out of sight of the general public if possible should be good enough.


I would really have to evaluate what qualifies one to be 'smart' (street or otherwise), when the example shows expending a *known* resource (10 gallons of gas) for an unknown return (what's in the bunker, how much of it will be ruined, how hard is it to get, how long will it take to get). Maybe I'm under the impression that someone prepared and wealthy enough to purchase/construct a $300k *hidden* bunker is also not stupid enough to advertise its presence. Of course, I may also be *overestimating* the intelligence of the average post-apocalyptic siege-raider (or at least their leader(s) ) :dunno: ... I agree that *out-of-sight-out-of-mind* is definitely rule #1 when it comes to opsec, I just happen to think that applies extra when it comes to 'bunkers'. As for plugging the holes: How long do you wait until they come out? DO they have an alternate air supply? Do they have an alternate exit? How well-armed are they? How hard is it to open the darn DOOR?

*IS A SIEGE REALLY WORTH THE RESOURCE EXPENDITURE?*

P.S. How embarassing would it be to pour the last of your tribe's gasoline down a vent hole (real OR decoy) that had a T-junction built into it to allow solids & liquids to go into a holding tank while air could still come in... worse yet, that tank feeds to nozzles connected to FLAMETHROWERS (ridiculous IMHO, but *Doomsday Bunkers* had one with a handrail-flamethrower  )


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I would really have to evaluate what qualifies one to be 'smart' (street or otherwise), when the example shows expending a *known* resource (10 gallons of gas) for an unknown return (what's in the bunker, how much of it will be ruined, how hard is it to get, how long will it take to get). Maybe I'm under the impression that someone prepared and wealthy enough to purchase/construct a $300k *hidden* bunker is also not stupid enough to advertise its presence. Of course, I may also be *overestimating* the intelligence of the average post-apocalyptic siege-raider (or at least their leader(s) ) :dunno: ... I agree that *out-of-sight-out-of-mind* is definitely rule #1 when it comes to opsec, I just happen to think that applies extra when it comes to 'bunkers'. As for plugging the holes: How long do you wait until they come out? DO they have an alternate air supply? Do they have an alternate exit? How well-armed are they? How hard is it to open the darn DOOR?
> 
> *IS A SIEGE REALLY WORTH THE RESOURCE EXPENDITURE?*
> 
> P.S. How embarassing would it be to pour the last of your tribe's gasoline down a vent hole (real OR decoy) that had a T-junction built into it to allow solids & liquids to go into a holding tank while air could still come in... worse yet, that tank feeds to nozzles connected to FLAMETHROWERS (ridiculous IMHO, but *Doomsday Bunkers* had one with a handrail-flamethrower  )


 I just touched on a couple of the draw backs about being in a bunker.I realize that there are several what ifs, but a determined group will get in. gas was just one idea, there are several.
I personally wouldn't wast my time on someones bunker as I will not be one of the people out looking for scraps to eat.
4-5 PM EST, the episode with the burning hand rail, the car being dropped on a bunker and a man going in a bunker and then being set on fire was on. my wife is just an average old farm wife and thought it was the dumbest show she's ever had to a set through. I also thought they were a bunch of nerds that don't have a clue about surviving..


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Olle Cuba, unless you are two miles from a nuke explossion then anything will do because it will protect you.......an explossion over five miles distance would mean that you would have to stay underground for at least three days and the main thind is to have filtered air while under cover......

After five days you can go out for X ammount of time and a docimeter would help in telling you for how long you can stay out......up to three feet of the ground the air will be bad for at least three weekso don't let any kids outside to play.

PS: De que parte de Cuba eres?.......from what part of Cuba are you? :2thumb:


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm interested in just about anything concerning bunkers. However I'm not too impressed with the "Doomsday Bunkers" show. The one he built for $450,000 was not worth the money, IMO. Who's gonna buy the pyramid one, I wouldn't. Pretty lame really.
If I built one, I would put in fake air intakes-exhaust, and put in long runs and hide the real ones. Not like those, saying "Here I am". Doesn't have to be gas. Put a water hose in one and just leave it on. But on mine there would be a valve to shut off the intake, and exhaust. 
Redundant systems would be advisable. Pedal power for the NBC, and lights, in case of battery/power depletion. I would even like to build mine around a well with simple hand pump. 

As soon as I saw his booby trap with the spikes, I thought that's gotta go. An accident waiting to happen, IMO.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

dahur said:


> I'm interested in just about anything concerning bunkers. However I'm not too impressed with the "Doomsday Bunkers" show. The one he built for $450,000 was not worth the money, IMO. Who's gonna buy the pyramid one, I wouldn't. Pretty lame really.
> If I built one, I would put in fake air intakes-exhaust, and put in long runs and hide the real ones. Not like those, saying "Here I am". Doesn't have to be gas. Put a water hose in one and just leave it on. But on mine there would be a valve to shut off the intake, and exhaust.
> Redundant systems would be advisable. Pedal power for the NBC, and lights, in case of battery/power depletion. I would even like to build mine around a well with simple hand pump.
> 
> As soon as I saw his booby trap with the spikes, I thought that's gotta go. An accident waiting to happen, IMO.


 and up here in the north, the vents would show up easy when the temps got below freeezing.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> and up here in the north, the vents would show up easy when the temps got below freeezing.


only if there is sufficient humidity 

looks like we're all of the same opinion on the *Doomsday Bunkers* show ... = 

I was less impressed with the clientelle than I was with the construction, truth be told

also, wasn't the pyramid only built to 1/2 scale? (still think it's pretty dumb tho)


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

How about that large and happy chick that had 20,000 cake mixes in her stash. The one who invited the whole township for outside dinner. It's all staged, just like the corny "repo" shows. Back to bunkers, I personally don't think it's best option unless you know exactly when, what and where it will happen. Bunker would be great for tornado or hurricane but otherwise, useless.  As stated earlier, I'll be mobile ready, well prepared for a stay home or run in 8 minutes.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Properly done they are also good for fires, floods etc.

A simple reinforced concrete wall with a steel door across where the house is into the rock hill would be a relatively inexpensive way to deal with natural disasters.

When I am reading these posts I have to wonder wheather the persons who are the most convinced that other persons present the greatest danger are really the persons presenting the greatest danger. I regularly do a bit of soul searching on the concept.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Well said boomer. People who don't trust are people who can't be trusted...and...people will always assume you will do what they will in a like situation. Listen to their accusations......they are telling you all about theirself?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I like mine... 9 x 53 - cost me under $5000 to build it



































2 years worth of food, coal, ammo, seeds and fertilizer, well hooked up to it with pipes and generator.


----------



## Corkster (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder how the $450K bunker is treated for property taxes. If it is installed away from your residence a bunker is like a second home, no homestead exemption. The Local government will want their millage.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Corkster said:


> I wonder how the $450K bunker is treated for property taxes. If it is installed away from your residence a bunker is like a second home, no homestead exemption. The Local government will want their millage.


I've wondered about that too. Here in NM, you can get exemptions for buildings that are constructed extra energy efficient.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

resurrecting an old thread

I watched the videos on YouTube and also felt that the single tube air vents were a huge weakness. Multiple camoflaged vents with mechanically cranked backup blowers would be preferable.














The most interesting thing for me is that so many folks are spending big money on these shelters.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If I had the dough Id have one just because having a bunker would be great. Adult version of the couch pillow fort  Id decorate it and sit in the dark while running through war scenario's in my head.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's not a bunker. It's a deathtrap. Almost all of them have limited ventilation. A lot of them are poorly ventilated. It would be easy to plug up the air vents and wait for the people inside to die. You're a sitting duck in a bunker. You'd be better off in a low population area with a brick house with bullet proof windows, fireproof shingles, reinforced doors, and a full basement.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

BillS said:


> It's not a bunker. It's a deathtrap. Almost all of them have limited ventilation. A lot of them are poorly ventilated. It would be easy to plug up the air vents and wait for the people inside to die. You're a sitting duck in a bunker. You'd be better off in a low population area with a brick house with bullet proof windows, fireproof shingles, reinforced doors, and a full basement.


I think that the guy building the bunkers has a lot of good skills and imagination but what you stated points to his lack of experience in critical areas. He seems to be used to building temporary shelters for storms and such but to us, "bunker" means a secure and defensible position whether above or below ground. I agree that the money would be better spent on purhasing a rural property that could lead to a sustainable post-SHTF lifestyle.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> I like mine... 9 x 53 - cost me under $5000 to build it.


Cool! Any interior photos?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

My 2 cents, if your building new construction, put in a safe room instead of a bunker... The safe room would be used for emergency aka break ins and such, but not a BOI... Agree with most that a bunker would or could be a death trap in a SHTF scenario...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I think a bunker would not be a bad investment if you have the dough to spend without sacrificing expenditures on other preps. It should be done right though. Completely underground and invisible with infrastructure (air vents) hidden into the walls in the above home or other structure. If no one knows its there they wont attack it. With a hand pump well, great ventilation and large propane for cooking I could see staying safe through the bad part of anything with good opsec. I figure with a 100k I could buy property (saw a great 18 acres online last night in rural tn for 30k complete with well) small one room stone cottage and two shipping containers burried to the side to make use of one side wall for hidden ventilation. Id do it if I had the dough. Id still have a good bug out plan though. Couldnt hurt to have the option. C'mon lotto ticket!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

A bunker to survive the effects of nuclear attack or dumb bomb attack chemical or biological might be an excelent idea. For .02$ if an enemy can survive outside my bunker to attack it I"m not gonna be buttoned up and unable to defend it. It would be a secure storage and a refuge from short term threats. ONce those are past there will be external security while my supplies are still protected in case attackers use fire or explosives to try to oust me. Bugging out would still be an option but in my case it is a very last resort Im just not very mobile nor can I afford to prep a suitable BOL. Of course I can't afford the bunker either at least not beyond rudimentary fallout protection. I have planned mor ethan one "bunker" and always plan my air inlets and outlets which are reversible to run down hill so as to prevent liquid ingress are filtered for chemicals and gasses and have sumps and multiple gooseneck turns to thwart the attemp to throw or push grenades or explosives in and have flapper valves to help mitigate opverpresure. There would still be the risk of just having a fire built over a intake but with multiple intakes and the ability to reverse a intake to exhaust and draw through a exaust or multiple exhausts it can be made very very difficult for attackers. But as has been pointed out against a supplied and determined and motivated attacker there is no such thing as a truly secure location. But it can be made not worth their trouble and too expensive to proceed. 

If I could afford it I would have a bunker but rather than separate it would more likely be a extra below ground level well concealed in a already difficult to agress home I intent to build if things last long enough out of ICF's and use the thicker 12 in for outer walls and the more expensive Hurricane windows to make it a tough target and with ICF's they can look like any other kind of home so it will not stand out from other homes in the area. So not special enough to attract more than it's fair share of attention. Not a perfect answere but probably the best answer for me.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I personally think a bunker is great if it is affordable...everyone keeps saying how it makes u a sitting duck for intruders....the whole point of a bunker in my opinion is to have a hidden secure place for u and ur family to hide and store supplies...why would anyone have a bunker that is visible to intruders?...it's simple make a bunker that is hidden, has proper hidden ventilation, is easily defended, and has a secure getaway route...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If I read your post correctly and your home is built into a hillside then you are a long way toward a bunker. It would help to know whether this is to be a bunker against radiation or the roving hoards. If you're looking to protect from radiation then you need protection in every direction by two or three feet of earth.

If you want a place to hunker down, you can certainly up armor your home. A stone or other ballistic fascia would be a good start. I'm sure you remember the cinder blocks they chew up on every gun show. They make these things dissolve with everything from a 50 BMG to a 9MM, not a good choice.

Any fixed fortification can be defeated with enough resources. Then again, are we going to wander endlessly? You might be better off at a BOL, if it is more easily defended. Everyone bugs in at some point, why not your primary residence. It sounds like you may have a defensible location. There is no one plan that is right for everyone, so weigh your options. You seem to have a unique situation. I would really like to know how you dealt with it. It is probably a bad idea to tell us too much.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

If I had the money I would go with Radius Engineering bunkers. I have been following the company for years now and they continue to improve themselves.
Also from what I have learned about bunkers, if you build it at a certain depth, and done correctly, you wont even need permits let alone have to report it to the gov. Having a bunker is kind of pointless if it's listed in public records and has to get assessed along with the property.

If anyone cares here is a link to the page for the bunkers I look at. I would LOVE to get one built on site.
http://undergroundshelters.com/


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Furthermore, heating and cooling of buried bunkers is a lot more economical! The use the Earth itself to heat and cool. Also, buried shipping containers make great root cellars for potatoes, onions, and other supplies and can be secure if buried correctly and camouflaged!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Biggest thing about shipping containers is you have to be extremely careful if you are burying one for a bunker of any type. They are made to be stacked and hold lots of weight at specific points, not to take lots of pressure on the tops and sides. They "MUST" be done right otherwise you just made a mass grave.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes you must reinforce a shipping container. It is possible and very affordable to do. 
I have been researching this for several years. Reinforcement is the key.


----------



## Ireight (Dec 11, 2012)

And shipping containers are heavily treated with hardcore pesticides and insecticides. Not a place I'd be storing food or letting my kids be for extended times. I'll be building with concrete as soon as I have an extra $4k


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Ireight said:


> And shipping containers are heavily treated with hardcore pesticides and insecticides. Not a place I'd be storing food or letting my kids be for extended times. I'll be building with concrete as soon as I have an extra $4k


That all depends on what kind of shipping container you would get. If it was retired from shipping cars, then there wouldn't be anything used in it.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

Ireight said:


> And shipping containers are heavily treated with hardcore pesticides and insecticides. Not a place I'd be storing food or letting my kids be for extended times. I'll be building with concrete as soon as I have an extra $4k


Only the wood flooring is treated with a pesticide and wood preservative. It is recommended that the flooring be replaced before use.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I think that an underground safe location is a great idea. There are limitations and drawbacks but there are also drawbacks and limitations for any plan you may have in place. Nothing is perfect. 

Also what is a SHTF or TEOTWAWKI? It can be anything to different people. It doesn't have to be a large scale event. It can even be a personal situation that changes your world like the loss of work, etc. The Joplin Tornado (a big deal here in Missouri) was certainly a SHTF situation and for the folks living there had their homes and everything they owned destroyed it was definitely the end of the world as THEY knew it.

A bunker could be bad or good depending on the situation. Would I want to be underground for an extended period of time...nope. But I plan on building an underground shelter and storage area for my family to go. And what's one more option? We are preppers right? This is just another option to choose from when the S*** hits our fan.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> I think that an underground safe location is a great idea. There are limitations and drawbacks but there are also drawbacks and limitations for any plan you may have in place. Nothing is perfect.
> 
> Also what is a SHTF or TEOTWAWKI? It can be anything to different people. It doesn't have to be a large scale event. It can even be a personal situation that changes your world like the loss of work, etc. The Joplin Tornado (a big deal here in Missouri) was certainly a SHTF situation and for the folks living there had their homes and everything they owned destroyed it was definitely the end of the world as THEY knew it.
> 
> A bunker could be bad or good depending on the situation. Would I want to be underground for an extended period of time...nope. But I plan on building an underground shelter and storage area for my family to go. And what's one more option? We are preppers right? This is just another option to choose from when the S*** hits our fan.


The hardest part of any under ground bunker is taking into account the psychological affects. If it's to small your going to get cabin fever in no time and not be able to stay in there to long. Then again if you go so big your limiting heating and cooling capabilities. Sooo while planning your bunker always plan in areas for separation, to get away from everyone for a bit, and also to close off areas not in use due to limitations on heating in the winter for instance.
I want to build at least 5,000 square feet shelter for family of 4 long term. 

Note the WANT part.....


----------

